# Blackberry Clafoutis



## Kaylz (May 24, 2018)

I've stated the brands I've used to work out the nutrition information that I've stated
Serves 6
Ingredients
200g blackberries (could also use raspberries)
150ml Tesco british double cream
2 large eggs
100g Tesco ground almonds
100g Natural & Low Carb Kitchens inulin powder
30g Tesco british unsalted butter
15g Indigo Herbs Nutrition vanilla powder (can sub for 1 Tbsp vanilla extract)
Method
Preheat oven to 180c and butter a baking dish, place berries in the bottom of the dish
In a bowl combine eggs, almonds, cream and vanilla, melt the butter and stir into the mixture
Gently fold in the inulin
Pour the mixture over the blackberries and bake for 30-35 minutes until golden
Tip - enjoy warm with extra cream
Each serving - 28.2g fat, 11.7g sat fat, 5.1g carb, 4.3g sugar, 18g fibre, 7.6g protein, 0.2g salt


----------



## Amigo (May 24, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I've stated the brands I've used to work out the nutrition information that I've stated
> Serves 6
> Ingredients
> 200g blackberries (could also use raspberries)
> ...



Have you made this Kaylz? How did it turn out? Sounds nice


----------



## Kaylz (May 24, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Have you made this Kaylz? How did it turn out? Sounds nice


No I haven't yet, I only came across the recipe today and the ingredients are expensive, the inulin powder alone is £7.99 and I haven't had time to look for alternative cheaper products but others don't mind price so thought I may as well post this version xx


----------



## trophywench (May 24, 2018)

Well inulin adds fibre and sweetness apparently.  However it only has 5g carb to 100g of it so it's nowhere near as sweet.

I wonder whether you couldn't just leave the recipe as is, but omit that, chuck in a teaspoon of granulated sweetener instead and add the same amount (1 tsp) of baking powder?

It's recommended to get more fibre into people who are concentrating on eating protein's diets from what I can see.


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 25, 2018)

I will make this & will use Inulin powder as I happen to have some, though have never found a recipe for it yet.  Apparently, Inulin caramelises, so works well on a creme brulee.


----------



## Sally W (May 25, 2018)

A slight word of caution on inulin. It’s a prebiotic so very high in fibre. I have a teaspoon in my lavender tea before bed for health reasons. However I understand if taken in large quantities it can have an unfortunate affect  and it’s recommended to introduce into the diet gradually. I make clafoutis quite a bit with eggs double cream milk and ground almonds and use xylitol. But in my recipe the sweetener is not as high as this one.


----------



## trophywench (May 26, 2018)

But 95% of the inulin isn't sweet, is it?  so surely there's only 5g of the part that is sweet - although admittedly haven't a clue how sweet it is.  I mean granulated sweetener - Tesco's OB is I reckon between 3 and 4 times as sweet as the same amount of granulated sugar.  Dunno about Xylitol Stevia etc as I've never used anything else.


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 26, 2018)

I get Total Sweet which is pure Xylitol & is 1:1 ratio with sugar.  Pure Stevia is 3 times sweeter than sugar.


----------



## Sally W (May 26, 2018)

Inulin isn’t actually that sweet no. It’s a sweetness to it. I think it’s used as it’s good for gut health and a prebiotic. I use total sweet too @Mark Parrott. It’s good to have 1 to 1 measurement for baking to help with texture


----------



## Bubbsie (May 26, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Have you made this Kaylz? How did it turn out? Sounds nice


I was about to ask the same question Amigo.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 26, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> No I haven't yet, I only came across the recipe today and the ingredients are expensive, the inulin powder alone is £7.99 and I haven't had time to look for alternative cheaper products but others don't mind price so thought I may as well post this version xx


Sounds good \kaylz...I'm going to wait for Markyp to make it...then if its good give it a go...perfect for dinner guests...come on Mark get to it.


----------



## Sally W (May 26, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Sounds good \kaylz...I'm going to wait for Markyp to make it...then if its good give it a go...perfect for dinner guests...come on Mark get to it.


I’ve made a very similar one with different recipe:eggs,cream and ground almonds it’s really good.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 26, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> I get Total Sweet which is pure Xylitol & is 1:1 ratio with sugar.  Pure Stevia is 3 times sweeter than sugar.


I use the Xylitol too Mark...I found some Stevia in Tescos £1.99 for a largish jar...going to give that a go...also want to try blitzing some Xylitol as a substitute for icing  sugar...anyone tried that yet?


----------



## Bubbsie (May 26, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> I will make this & will use Inulin powder as I happen to have some, though have never found a recipe for it yet.  Apparently, Inulin caramelises, so works well on a creme brulee.


You can also buy blonde Xylitol which is better for caramelising.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 26, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I've stated the brands I've used to work out the nutrition information that I've stated
> Serves 6
> Ingredients
> 200g blackberries (could also use raspberries)
> ...


Kaylz...can we put this in the low carb baking thread please...be good to see it there.


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 26, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> I use the Xylitol too Mark...I found some Stevia in Tescos £1.99 for a largish jar...going to give that a go...also want to try blitzing some Xylitol as a substitute for icing...anyone tried that yet?


Yes, & it works.


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 26, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Sounds good \kaylz...I'm going to wait for Markyp to make it...then if its good give it a go...perfect for dinner guests...come on Mark get to it.


I'm out of double cream.


----------



## Kaylz (May 26, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Kaylz...can we put this in the low carb baking thread please...be good to see it there.


I'll go copy and paste in a minute xx


----------



## Vince_UK (May 26, 2018)

Pray what is Inulin?


----------



## Bubbsie (May 26, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> I'm out of double cream.


Well go get some Mark...what are you waiting for?


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 26, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Well go get some Mark...what are you waiting for?


I've got some!


----------



## Bubbsie (May 26, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> I've got some!


Get making then Markyp (please...I quite like the sound of that dessert...might do it for the girls mid week.


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 26, 2018)

It's in the oven right now.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 26, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> It's in the oven right now.


I'm hungry Mark...some of that with a huge great blob of extra thick cream would go down so well now.


----------



## Kaylz (May 26, 2018)

Ahhhhhh @Bubbsie are you as excited as I am? lol xx


----------



## Bubbsie (May 26, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Ahhhhhh @Bubbsie are you as excited as I am? lol xx


I wish he hadn't told me it was in the oven Kaylz...I'm starving now.


----------



## Kaylz (May 26, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> I wish he hadn't told me it was in the oven Kaylz...I'm starving now.


I'm just away to start my tea soon, thank goodness thanks to him! hahahahaha xx


----------



## trophywench (May 26, 2018)

@Vince_UK - it's a plant root extract that is recommended on body building etc sites presumably for people not eating enough fibre for 'regularity' but which adds hardly any carb to the party.

I shouldn't think a lot of T2s on Metfartin would need its help!


----------



## Sally W (May 26, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> You can also buy blonde Xylitol which is better for caramelising.


Really.....what’s the brand name please and where do I buy it from?


----------



## Bubbsie (May 26, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Really.....what’s the brand name please and where do I buy it from?


Sally I had a link for a sugar substitute that is better for caramelising...I know it's referred to as blonde...as soon as I find it I'll post it.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 26, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Really.....what’s the brand name please and where do I buy it from?


Hi Sally there is a Gold Erythritol available on Amazon...or bulk powders...check the prices...although it may be cheaper on Bulk Powders with postage it's sometimes better to buy it on Amazon if you have prime membership...it's contains stevia & caramel I'll keep checking for the 'blonde' substitute.


----------



## Sally W (May 26, 2018)

Thanks. Yes be pleased to know this as I like xylitol. Less of a strange taste than some sweeteners


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 26, 2018)

Here it is.  I've no idea what it is suppose to look like, but it looks ok.  Took an hour to bake it though.  It was nowhere near ready after 35 mins.


----------



## Sally W (May 26, 2018)

Looks lovely ! Very different to the recipe I’ve made which is more of a custard/cream texture.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 26, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Here it is.  I've no idea what it is suppose to look like, but it looks ok.  Took an hour to bake it though.  It was nowhere near ready after 35 mins.
> View attachment 8830


I's eat it Mark...a large portion please.


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 26, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Looks lovely ! Very different to the recipe I’ve made which is more of a custard/cream texture.


Interesting.  So maybe it was cooked when it was runny?  I have no idea what the texture should be as I've never heard of it.  Though it was suppose to be a sponge.  Well, it is now.


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 26, 2018)

Right, ok.  I've just googled it & it looks like I should've used a pie dish & not a bowl.  Oh well, never mind.  I've tried it & it's really nice.


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 26, 2018)

I've had a proper portion & really liked it.  Mrs P had some & thought it was revolting!  These non diabetics haven't got a clue.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 26, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> I've had a proper portion & really liked it.  Mrs P had some & thought it was revolting!  These non diabetics haven't got a clue.


Made me laugh out loud Mark.


----------



## Vince_UK (May 26, 2018)

@Bubbsie 
Is this the correct stuff Bubbs
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Golden-Gre...ie=UTF8&qid=1527373843&sr=8-5&keywords=inulin


----------



## Vince_UK (May 26, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Hi Sally there is a Gold Erythritol available on Amazon...or bulk powders...check the prices...although it may be cheaper on Bulk Powders with postage it's sometimes better to buy it on Amazon if you have prime membership...it's contains stevia & caramel I'll keep checking for the 'blonde' substitute.


Is this i Bubbsie?
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Natural-Er...&sr=8-10-spons&keywords=Gold+Erythritol&psc=1


----------



## Vince_UK (May 27, 2018)

OOOO I am into these Dashbuttons on Amazon lol Don't even have to look again once found what you are looking for. Click away.


----------



## Vince_UK (May 27, 2018)

trophywench said:


> @Vince_UK - it's a plant root extract that is recommended on body building etc sites presumably for people not eating enough fibre for 'regularity' but which adds hardly any carb to the party.
> 
> I shouldn't think a lot of T2s on Metfartin would need its help!


Thanks for the info TW but I really don't see the necessity for your sarcastic comment at the end. Just for your information I manage my T2 through diet and exercise as indeed may others do.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 27, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Is this i Bubbsie?
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Natural-Er...&sr=8-10-spons&keywords=Gold+Erythritol&psc=1


Yep that's the one I posted yesterday Vince...but there is another that I spotted a couple of weeks ago...so annoying when you can't find stuff...I'll keep looking.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 27, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> OOOO I am into these Dashbuttons on Amazon lol Don't even have to look again once found what you are looking for. Click away.


I know it's great...be careful you can get carried away.


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 27, 2018)

Benny G said:


> Oh, a split decision.
> Is it a love it or leave it situation?


It's not a very sweet recipe, though that maybe due to using Inulin as a sweetener rather than Xylitol or Stevia.  I still found it sweet enough.


----------



## Vince_UK (May 27, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> It's not a very sweet recipe, though that maybe due to using Inulin as a sweetener rather than Xylitol or Stevia.  I still found it sweet enough.


Can't wait to try iy lol


----------



## trophywench (May 27, 2018)

Sorry that Vince - or anyone else - thought I was being sarcastic - but there's quite a bit of fibred in berries eg raspberries and blackberries already,  thought I, without needing to add more, for anyone?  That's all.


----------



## Amigo (May 27, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> I've had a proper portion & really liked it.  Mrs P had some & thought it was revolting!  These non diabetics haven't got a clue.



So there’s your meals sorted for a week then Mark!


----------



## Vince_UK (May 27, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Sorry that Vince - or anyone else - thought I was being sarcastic - but there's quite a bit of fibred in berries eg raspberries and blackberries already,  thought I, without needing to add more, for anyone?  That's all.


Appreciated TW


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 27, 2018)

Had to look up what clafoutis is.  It sounds like some condition you might get that requires cream from the doctors.


----------



## Amigo (May 27, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> Had to look up what clafoutis is.  It sounds like some condition you might get that requires cream from the doctors.



Lol Matt! I was sure the doc once gave me Betnovate cream for that!


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 27, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> Had to look up what clafoutis is.  It sounds like some condition you might get that requires cream from the doctors.


I should've looked it up before I made it.  Would've known then to use a pie dish rather than a bowl.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jun 13, 2018)

I want to try this but I don't have Inulin, can I use Total Sweet  Xylitol  an an alternative?  I have about 1 kg of this lol.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jun 13, 2018)

Another question, ok I know perhaps a stupid one, a pie dish is quite shallow right ? I have Pyrex dishes which I guess will be to deep.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jun 13, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I want to try this but I don't have Inulin, can I use Total Sweet  Xylitol  an an alternative?  I have about 1 kg of this lol.


Inulin adds bulk as well as sweetening a dish Vince...it has a lot of fibre in it...if you were using sugar you could substitute a teaspoon of sugar with a teaspoon of inulin...since xylitol is equivalent to sugar...I would say yes you can use that as a sweetener...without changing the quantities...however you could try with 80% of the recommended quantity...taste the mixture...see how sweet it is...good luck.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jun 13, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Another question, ok I know perhaps a stupid one, a pie dish is quite shallow right ? I have Pyrex dishes which I guess will be to deep.


I wouldn't say a pie dish is that shallow Vince...you need a level base to make sure it cooks properly...Mark used a bowl that's why his wasn't evenly baked...as long as it a flat bottomed dish & not massive you should be fine...exactly what size are you dishes Vince?


----------



## Vince_UK (Jun 13, 2018)

Never been used lol


----------



## Bubbsie (Jun 13, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Never been used lol
> View attachment 9073 View attachment 9074 View attachment 9075


Vince I think the third one may be best...flat bottomed & rectangular...should give you an even bake...good luck.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jun 13, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> Vince I think the third one may be best...flat bottomed & rectangular...should give you an even bake...good luck.


Cheers 
Maybe a tomorrow try


----------



## Vince_UK (Jun 13, 2018)

Inulin is ruddy expensive lol 
This Needy Poor Old Pensioner 
I will buy the inulin to be on the safe side of things although somethings will need to be sacrificed to to fund it, Perhaps I will have to sit in the dark for a week or two and save electricity in order to pay for it.  Actually, most of these low carb ingredients are costly no wonder people eat high carbs.
It actually looks like something My Mom used to make with apples and blackberries when I was a kid I think it was called Eve's Pudding.
Going to make some Flaxseed bread today and some more cheese scones, if I can manage to afford the electricity to use the oven  that is.
Maybe I need start a crowd funding page.


----------



## Sally W (Jun 13, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Inulin is ruddy expensive lol
> This Needy Poor Old Pensioner
> I will buy the inulin to be on the safe side of things although somethings will need to be sacrificed to to fund it, Perhaps I will have to sit in the dark for a week or two and save electricity in order to pay for it.  Actually, most of these low carb ingredients are costly no wonder people eat high carbs.
> It actually looks like something My Mom used to make with apples and blackberries when I was a kid I think it was called Eve's Pudding.
> ...


Vince you can definitely use xylitol. My recipe is this https://www.sarahflower.co.uk/single-post/2017/04/24/LCHF-Sugarfree-Blueberry-Clafoutis


----------



## Bubbsie (Jun 13, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Inulin is ruddy expensive lol
> This Needy Poor Old Pensioner
> I will buy the inulin to be on the safe side of things although somethings will need to be sacrificed to to fund it, Perhaps I will have to sit in the dark for a week or two and save electricity in order to pay for it.  Actually, most of these low carb ingredients are costly no wonder people eat high carbs.
> It actually looks like something My Mom used to make with apples and blackberries when I was a kid I think it was called Eve's Pudding.
> ...


Vince you do get quite a large quantity when you buy the ingredients...so they will make more than one batch...as a needy POP...you may find that a benefit financially...if you can't fund it...then sell one of the cars...that should get you a loaf or three.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jun 13, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Vince you can definitely use xylitol. My recipe is this https://www.sarahflower.co.uk/single-post/2017/04/24/LCHF-Sugarfree-Blueberry-Clafoutis


Thanks Sally


----------



## silentsquirrel (Jun 13, 2018)

Clafoutis is like a sweet Yorkshire pudding - cherry is the classic one - fruit instead of sausages in a toad.  So a fairly shallow dish/pan sounds right.
With the ground almonds this is probably more like a frangipane - looks and hopefully tastes delicious, whatever!


----------

